# Granberg Mini-Mill



## Trigger-Time (Dec 1, 2007)

Received Granberg Mini-Mill from *Baileys* yesterday plus a few other goodies  
Going to help dad, with cattle this morning so I'm headed out the door.

But if you have any tips on using the Mini-Mill I'm all ears.

Thanks, Gary


----------



## dustytools (Dec 1, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> Received Granberg Mini-Mill from *Baileys* yesterday plus a few other goodies
> Going to help dad, with cattle this morning so I'm headed out the door.
> 
> But if you have any tips on using the Mini-Mill I'm all ears.
> ...



Gary, I dont have any tips on how to use the mini-mill but its pretty much easy to figure out. I got mine about 6 weeks ago or so and have only used it once and I can say that it is the perfect tool for edging your log.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a tip about using the rails. The screws they sent me with the rails where really hard to get out of some white ash I was using. So I put the rails on my drill press and used a counter sink on them so I could use a bigger screw. I posted it somewhere on the site, I'll be back later with the link.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=36778


----------



## dustytools (Dec 1, 2007)

I just bought a 2x6x12' and screwed the guides to it. All you have to do then is screw the 2x6 to the log and you are good to go.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks........I did buy it for a edger. I think I will buy another
set of rails, mount both sets on a 2X6, (like the flier shows)
So I can run it down each side of smaller Post Oaks logs (which
I have gobs of) Going to try to make a small log shed, 10X10 or so.


----------



## jwolfrun (Dec 11, 2007)

*How large a chainsaw for the mini mill*

New to the group so not sure I am posting this in the right place.

I am using a mini mill to make beams for a barn. I remove anywhere from one to all four slabs. Works fine but slow. I am using a Stihl MS280C with a full skip chain and the rakes filed down somewhat and cutting a little less than a foot a minute. 

Would a larger saw make a big difference and how large would you go?

Jim


----------



## Husky137 (Dec 11, 2007)

jwolfrun said:


> Would a larger saw make a big difference and how large would you go?
> 
> Jim



It will make a difference but not much, Chainsaw milling is slow, no way around it.

Advice on the mini-mill. I loved it for edging the cant. Put the regular alaskan on my 3120 and the mini mill on my 288. Not putzing around with changin set-ups on one saw makes it worth having the extra tool.

Watch you bar tip, take you time, trying to push fast can make it wander.


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 11, 2007)

I have one,it works but is slow.I just used a 2 by 4 for a guide.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 11, 2007)

Al Smith said:


> I have one,it works but is slow.I just used a 2 by 4 for a guide.



Al, It looks like you pull the saw.........I have yet to use mine,
Thought saw should be turned 180 deg. and pushed. Dose
pulling work better for you?


----------



## Al Smith (Dec 12, 2007)

Trigger-Time said:


> Al, It looks like you pull the saw.........I have yet to use mine,
> Thought saw should be turned 180 deg. and pushed. Dose
> pulling work better for you?


 Well I'll be,all this time I thought you pulled it.

Oh it cut o.k. made an 8 foot rip in that 18" oak in about 8 minutes.Of course I had plenty of power with a 125 Mac.

That little milling attachment was given to me and I just experimented with it.
I much prefer to make lumber with a bandsaw.


----------

